
Try C++17 with Docker - parasight
http://www.jandeinhard.de/2017/09/15/cpp-and-docker.html
======
sigjuice
IMHO Docker is overkill for trying out a new version of gcc. Multiple versions
of gcc can exist in separate directories just fine.

~~~
dozzie
Not to mention chroots.

~~~
sigjuice
There is absolutely no need to even involve chroots or anything that needs
special privilege just to run a compiler. Typically, a compiler will just read
and write files. This is how it ought to work.

    
    
      1. Download gcc-8.x.y.tar.xz
      2. Untar anywhere.  I like to do this within my home directory.
      3. Run ~/stuff/gcc-8.x.y/bin/gcc
    

If this simplest possible thing does not work and drives you to Docker or
chroots or similar things, then something fundamental is broken.

